# Luna had her kids!



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Luna kidded last night with triplets, 1 doe 2 bucks. All were breach. She pushed for about 20 mins when the first came out. This was my first kidding, her second. I pulled the bag off and suctioned his mouth out. Then number two came, same thing, broke the bag but then three was out....ahhhhh. I didn't have enough hands. Got everyone suctioned and cleaned off. Man that goo is thick! They were trying to stand and nurse within 5 mins.

Old mountain farm Luna eclipse x Rosasharn ode to Joy *B

All kids for sale  tan doe, black with white on head, nose and side buck and white & tan with brown splashes, black moonspots buck


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute! congrats!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats! Glad all went well for you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww  Congrats  Glad all went well !


----------



## toadarmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats! So cute. What are there names?



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!! Love that buckling with the black spots...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The moonspotted buckling is "Orion". Haven't named the other two yet. Something along the astronomy theme as mom is Luna and her doe kid from last year is Stella  my son wants to name them when he gets home from kindergarten


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

kccjer said:


> Congrats!! Love that buckling with the black spots...


He's a looker for sure! Why is it always the bucks? Good thing though Id be tempted to keep the doe 

Great parents and I'd be thrilled to see him go as a buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Of corse it's always the bucks  I have two this year I wish were does lol! 

Man... I so wish I could afford more goats lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

They each weigh 4 pounds! Whoa! I thought my other does single was huge at 4 pounds last year.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kids loving kids! Lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

New pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my goatness!! I want them!!  lol! So cute!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are so cute


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my goatness!! I want them!!  lol! So cute!!


They are for sale! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> They are for sale! :lol:


And I have no money! LOL!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe some time we can work a trade


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I may be open to that


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I told my husband I wasn't keeping any.....I don't think technically a trade is the same lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So one little guy has been mouth breathing a bit today. Is that normal? He didn't feel too warm under the heat lamp and had plenty of room to move. I did have to suction all of them. Maybe he inhaled too much fluid? I'm probably being a crazy goat mama and thinking more into this


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 
I would just have to be sure my parents wouldn't mind (they won't let me keep any either  )
But I agree, a trade is different


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't had a kid do that(that I can think of anyway...) so I'm not really any help on that.. Sorry..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's off and on. He's up walking and nursing great. I'll give a listen to him tomorrow


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh those pictures are adorable !!! All the kids look so happy , lolol
What sweet smiles your kids have , they look like they are having a great time with the new babies , lol.. 
And what colorful little babies they are ! Gorgeous 

Yeah , listen to his lungs see what he sounds like.
I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

They are adorable! Congrats. I hope the breathing is nothing and he's just being a silly goat.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think he was just a tad warm under the light. The three of them are very playful today. Not even 36 hrs yet and they are starting to jump and play with each other....its amazing


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Big hopes for these little ones. Heres a photo of Lunas FF udder last year (nursing twins)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness...that's quite an udder!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sire is Rosasharn Ode to Joy *B his Dam is ARMCH Rosasharn TL Almond Joy 5 *D, 5*M VEVV 88
Heres a pic from the web


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Named the kids!
Splashy buckling - Orion
Black buckling -Rigel
Mocha female - Bellatrix

Momma is Luna so we kept with the astronomy theme


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The kids will be 1 week old tonight and they've gained just under two pounds each.....way to go Luna!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, those are some cool names! And they're growing like weeds too  .
Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Wow, those are some cool names! And they're growing like weeds too  .
> 
> Are you keeping any of them?


All for sale  with their pedigrees, they'd all make excellent additions to anyones herd

I have 6 does (5 still to kid) 2 bucks and a wether. And I'm taking on my friends herd of 5 pregnant does and 2 bucks next week. They are Rosasharn, Hames & Axle, and Phoenix Rising bloodlines. He's having knee replacement and can't care for them

So that means probably 20+ kids hitting the ground in the next couple months. As much as I'd LOVE to keep these kids, I just can't


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Luna's 2nd freshening, kids are 3 weeks old and I separated them for 12 hours last night. Photos aren't so great, I took them with my phone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at that rear udder!! Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She's a dream to milk, her udder is like butter


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, nice udder.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love that  my Brook it that way too  any one who milks her just falls in love! I could milk her all day long!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Those two herds the parents are out of are great herds. I love Old Mountain Farm animals! I'm sorta near you on the Mass border in Ny.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

^ all 3 are for sale  are you looking to add to your herd?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You decided to sell the doe kid?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

If the right buyer comes along 

With taking on these 6 new does (5preggo) and 3 bucks, there's just no room


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

And I have Luna's doe from last year, who's totally unrelated to my bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah 

I wish I had the room! But with three new additions myself, my mom wants my numbers down a little more  so all our kids are being sold, plus two milkers...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Orion - gold & white with black moonspots - SOLD 

Rigel - black with white stripe available as buck/wether

Bellatrix - tan doe -retained


----------

